# Testors Decal Bonder Spray



## LarryJB

I am trying to learn how to print my own decals and am having trouble with applying the bonder spray that came in the Testors decal kit I bought.
I followed the instructions and printed my decal.  That went ok and I let the ink dry over night and then applied a thin coat of the Testors decal bonder spray, and it caused the ink to run and pretty much ruined the decal.  I tried again with pretty much the same results.  What could I be doing wrong?  I have a brand new Brother inkjet printer using the OEM in ink cartridges that came with the printer.  Any ideas before I abandon doing decals?


----------



## Mr Vic

Hold the decal at arms length in your left hand and the spray can in your right. then spray to your right. Seriously it doesn't take much to bond. Too much will cause the running you describe. 

Aim your spray about a foot to the left of the decal e=when you start to spray and about 1 1/2 feet above the decal. Make a quick pass over the decal. Light mist. Let it dry and repeat a couple time more.

Also I've found printing in photo mode instead of standard lays down too much ink and it will run as well.

If you've printed multiple cut into sections and experiment to see what works best. Temperature and humidity can make a difference as well.

Make sense or did I thoroughly confuse you?


----------



## navycop

I use krylon spray from WalMart on mine. Been using for a couple years with no problems


----------



## LarryJB

Thanks Mr Vic.
I have taken your suggestions and am having a little better results.  However, it is still running a bit and I am not very happy with the quality of the printing at the lower print quality.  I am printing my companies logo which contains red and it is not laying down evenly on the decal paper.  (the red sort of balls up a little on the decal paper, while black does not)  
We have a color laser printer here at work, I wonder if that might work better.  Any thoughts on that idea?  I also may try picking up some Krylon clear and try that as well.


----------



## jttheclockman

Are you letting the ink dry before you spray. That is key.


----------



## LarryJB

jttheclockman said:


> Are you letting the ink dry before you spray. That is key.


This was what my wife said.  She thought I should let the ink dry overnight (which I did, but got the same results)  I was thinking I would not need to give it that long, I was thinking more like a couple of hours.


----------



## jttheclockman

LarryJB said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you letting the ink dry before you spray. That is key.
> 
> 
> 
> This was what my wife said.  She thought I should let the ink dry overnight (which I did, but got the same results)  I was thinking I would not need to give it that long, I was thinking more like a couple of hours.
Click to expand...


I let dry overnight. Are you using original inks or some of those cheap refill inks???  Makes a difference I found. I stopped using refills.


----------



## LarryJB

jttheclockman said:


> LarryJB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you letting the ink dry before you spray. That is key.
> 
> 
> 
> This was what my wife said.  She thought I should let the ink dry overnight (which I did, but got the same results)  I was thinking I would not need to give it that long, I was thinking more like a couple of hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I let dry overnight. Are you using original inks or some of those cheap refill inks???  Makes a difference I found. I stopped using refills.
Click to expand...

I just hate it when the wife is right!  I'll make sure she doesn't see your post!

This is a brand new Brother inkjet printer using the original OEM print cartridges that came with the printer.  
Also, I do have access to a color laser printer.  Would that be a good option to try?


----------



## jttheclockman

LarryJB said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LarryJB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you letting the ink dry before you spray. That is key.
> 
> 
> 
> This was what my wife said.  She thought I should let the ink dry overnight (which I did, but got the same results)  I was thinking I would not need to give it that long, I was thinking more like a couple of hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I let dry overnight. Are you using original inks or some of those cheap refill inks???  Makes a difference I found. I stopped using refills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just hate it when the wife is right!  I'll make sure she doesn't see your post!
> 
> This is a brand new Brother inkjet printer using the original OEM print cartridges that came with the printer.
> Also, I do have access to a color laser printer.  Would that be a good option to try?
Click to expand...



This maybe of interest to you. It is an old post but these problems have been around for many years now with both ink jet and laser printers. 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/laser-printer-decals-59927/


----------

